# [email protected]@K with me and say WAAAAAAW



## ALAS (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

fuk that looks a bad boy of an engine bay there like :smokin:


----------



## Rich C (Feb 16, 2003)

Left hand drive too, fantastic work what is the dashboard from?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

"[email protected]@K with me and say WAAAAAAW"


I'll go one further and say Wowwwwwww!


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

Thrust said:


> "[email protected]@K with me and say WAAAAAAW"
> 
> 
> I'll go one further and say Wowwwwwww!


ditto that


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

amazing! bet it rips up tarmac spits it out and then burns it with a flame!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOW! 

I think he ought to replace the handbrake cable though...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Umm, not sure on the colour, but thats one serious car you`ve got there :smokin: 
Any chance that you can give us some power figures.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

top mounts look so mint


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

Engine looks great, interior is horrible.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Why is there no bung / pipe on wither of the two Charge air take off pipes ?
where the normal Wastgate bleed comes from, (next to the GT Plate on Compressor)

Does look impresive under the bonnet

Nigel


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

When I saw the thread title I was getting ready to expect the worst, but that's one seriously badass engine bay. Not too keen on the interior though but it has the go to match the show so it gets my vote :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Definitely looks tough!

Cya O!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely
what a car!!!!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice.

Alas-You have pm .


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome car, engine bay looks tasty . . .


----------



## rbistranin (Dec 16, 2004)

what a bastard child of a poor car. a pure example of what happens when someone with alot of money, and bad taste gets a hand on a skyline

i could care less if its got big turbo's slapped on it. the bodykit is fugly, the color is no less than ****-erotic, the little intercooler vents inserted into the front bumper is crooked and the interior looks like that of a 87 honda civic, not to mention the phalic ebrake at full salute.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow! love the colour! awsome engine bay!


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Looks cool. Would look better if it was a different colour.
The iterior looks way too fussy though.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

is it me or does this have amongst other things a non standard gtr grill?


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

skymania said:


> WOW!
> 
> I think he ought to replace the handbrake cable though...


that hand brake would give Sky 1T some funny ideas what to do with his biatches!!


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Any chance of actually seeing the photos !!!


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice car love the colour. Tough engine bay

Nice work.


----------



## TKM (Jul 22, 2005)

Good lookin engine bay and even the car altough it probably shares the opinions...

What kind power figures it makes?


----------



## chad (Jul 24, 2005)

that is a brill car how much have you spent???????


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

looks like a mondeo dash  

cool car... not overly subtle though!!!!


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

seems like you ditched air filters in favour of wire mesh to stop small birds from getting sucked in


----------



## osman33uk (Jan 17, 2005)

*WOOOW!!!*

That is what you call a monster Skyline!!  
Was it built in Japan or UAE?
Any idea on Power? Must be able to pull at least 800 Horses


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sort of car you only take out on a very dark night imo


----------

